

Ask HN: YC applicants, who's up for a morale-boosting meetup/hangout? - viviantan

Any applicants (past, present, future) interested in having an informal meetup this weekend? Whether we hear good news or bad news on the 15th, getting together would be a great morale boost and it'll be fun to meet everyone! I happen to be in Silicon Valley, but I'll be there in spirit for fellow applicants everywhere else :)<p>Please reply if you're up for hanging out with the fine folks who share your excitement and pain. This invitation is extended to the YC partners of course!<p>We'll most likely meetup at a brewery near the "motherships" (Palo Alto and Mountain View). Other ideas and suggestions are welcome. Contact info's in the profile if you need it. <p>Good luck to everyone!
======
xper01
Great idea! Anyone in San Francisco or Berkeley want to meetup? I propose
meeting up at Coffeebar in San Francisco at 3pm on Saturday, 11/15. If you can
make it, please shoot me an email (see profile).

~~~
biscarch
11/15 is Thursday :p

------
viviantan
Bay Area folks! Let's meet at Tied House in Mountain View this Saturday at
6:00. Family members and underaged people welcome; the grownups can migrate to
Nola in Palo Alto afterwards.

I've re-posted about the meetup here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4787228>

------
lazerwalker
Anyone's game for something like this in the NYC area? Contact info in
profile.

~~~
cinquemb
Yes!

------
khmel
Would be glad to join - I live in Menlo Park, office in Palo Alto. Coupa or
Nola are good places to meet. I also like smoking shisha - there's one place
in PA, and a good place in Sunnyvale. Igor

------
kpietras
Hi, Excellent initiative. I'm in if it's on Sunday, 11/18 afternoon. PA / MV
area is perfect. I'd recommend Nola or Patio, both Palo Alto downtown.

Looking forward to meeting you Karolina

------
caruana
Fly out to the cayman islands and I'll show you a bit of island life

~~~
viviantan
Lol thanks for the offer! If I get into YC I'll open a bank account there :)

------
webuntu
I guess we're all on the edge of our seats.

...Anyone else in South Florida?

~~~
vostrocity
Surprised anyone's from FL at all. XD

I'm currently North Florida, but I didn't apply to this class.

------
gallaghersean
Can someone be there in spirit for me? I'm from the Tampa Bay, Florida area.

~~~
viviantan
Sending you moral support, even though your state can't count votes. Best of
luck with everything!

------
jlees
Sure, I'm game. Tied House?

~~~
viviantan
You read my mind! Does Friday or Saturday work better for folks who are
reading this?

~~~
jlees
Personally, Saturday; looks like there aren't too many others reading this now
:-(

~~~
viviantan
I've gotten a few emails from people who wanna meet and hangout, and I'll
repost this tomorrow night when all the YC prospects are stalking HN :)

------
dave_arriveby
If anyone is in Adelaide (Australia) email me and we'll meetup!

------
khanukov
Is not so easy to get to this meeting from other countries.

~~~
viviantan
Sadly, no. But you can start your own! And we'll be there in spirit :)

------
replayzero
I am in London if anyone wants to grab a beer

------
relizarr
Anyone in San Antonio, TX?

------
Ariff
I'd be down for this.

------
kfadler
love this! I'm in Tahoe, but enjoy guys and gals.

------
rishikeshg
Cool! Will try.

